# Autosmart Finish???



## Amos (Feb 28, 2007)

Next thing to buy from Autosmart is someting to spray into arches as a Dressing.....

But my problem is I have a lovely brick driveway, and I have used Megs All Seasons Dressing and it stains the driveway...

It just drips down onto bricks and stains them..

So would I be better buying something like Finish, or Go for some Trim Wizard as it can then be used for tyres as well...

If i go for the FINISH how long does it last...

Any info would be great...

Cheers...


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

I would suggest applying the All Season Dressing with a microfibre applicator, just wipe over. You won't get any dripping then.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

i use Highstyle never had a problem


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

stain the whole drive way. :lol:


----------



## Amos (Feb 28, 2007)

Right I got some Finish today, and also sent my Highstyle back and Got Trim Wizard instead...

BUT, when Andy Ollie Detailed the car when it was new he used a ORANGE liquid in a Autosmart Trigger Spray Bottle..... He told me it was FINISH....

BUT, the Finish I got looks like MILK....

Any answer DOC....

PS:- you were right Trim Wizard is a really nice product....


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

orange liquid will be tango,(correct, finish is like milk)


----------



## Amos (Feb 28, 2007)

GOD DAM, my Autosmart Rep is going to love me next week...

So what da hell do ya use TANGO for....?


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

it's a cleaner/dressing for door shuts and the like ,i personally use this for doing the roofs on toyota dyna cabs,which are usually grubby left in the yard all day and much quicker than re-washing all the time,you can shampoo as normal, mix it with water 10/1 and spray a vehicle with it wipe over with a mitt and pressure wash off,dry ,it leaves a nice beading finish on the paint (an old dealer trick so they don't have to re-wax the cars all the time)


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

the orange/yellow stuff was highstyle buddy, and yes it does stain if it drips. i mostly use finish for a quick rub because finish contains lots of cleaners and cleans and dresses at the same time. then give it a good squirt, but because it is water based it wont stain.


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

Tango is a funny product containing massive amount of silicon, just spray onto a wet unwaxed car, a qick wipe with a wet mitt, and hose off for a "just waxed" look. that lasts a few days. 

However Autoglym Autogloss rinse is better, you just need to run it through the gilmour @ 128:1 and hose off.


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=39&products_id=248


----------



## Amos (Feb 28, 2007)

Cheers lad......


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

andyollie said:


> Tango is a funny product containing massive amount of silicon, just spray onto a wet unwaxed car, a qick wipe with a wet mitt, and hose off for a "just waxed" look. that lasts a few days.
> 
> However Autoglym Autogloss rinse is better, you just need to run it through the gilmour @ 128:1 and hose off.


Incorrect. Tango does not contain any silicone. Its bodyshop safe.

AG Autogloss Rinse is not the same sort of product as Tango. Our equivalent is Aquawax which dilutes up to 1:300.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

ive just got finish and trim wizard too :thumb: 

ive been using highstyle on tyres / trim, then tried TW and its superb. its pretty good on trim, not sure on durability yet as i only put it on the van the other day. good on tyres too.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> ive just got finish and trim wizard too :thumb:
> 
> ive been using highstyle on tyres / trim, then tried TW and its superb. its pretty good on trim, not sure on durability yet as i only put it on the van the other day. good on tyres too.


Hi Ian,on plastics the more you build the TW up on there the longer it will last mate. Same with the tyres. Dont scrub the tyres next time you wash the car. Try and build layers of TW up. The tyres shouldnt need scrubbing or any harsh chemicals on them because the TW should stop the dirt sticking.


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

Tango is very good for cleaning and 'sheening' door shuts :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Finish is good on tyres for the "new look" matt style.... but for shiny you need a TW IMO, the down side to AS finish is as its water based it wont last lok in this weather 

As for Tango i used to use alot of this stuff when we had the "valeting" vans for a quick wash and run round with tango they used to look mint


----------



## dinodog (Aug 10, 2007)

Amos said:


> when Andy Ollie Detailed the car when it was new he used a ORANGE liquid in a Autosmart Trigger Spray Bottle.....
> 
> The rubber trim dressing from autosmart is orange and smells like oranges as dose the highstlye, i use the highstlye all the time and havent found it to stain
> The Finish is milky and smells and looks just like Chemical guys stuff!:thumb:


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

andyollie said:


> However Autoglym Autogloss rinse is better, you just need to run it through the gilmour @ 128:1 and hose off.


Basically a wax rinse aid, these work quite well for a quick gloss.


----------

